# Just Purshased boston acoustics rs260



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anybody heard these speakers, or maybe have owned them at one point ?

Not too many reviews out there, but seem to be a pretty good deal for what I paid(320).


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's probably about 40% off, so it does sound like a good deal. accessories4less I presume?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

theJman said:


> That's probably about 40% off, so it does sound like a good deal. accessories4less I presume?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I do not own those speakers but I am curious what information you are seeking.

If they are sounding good to you settle into your favorite chair and enjoy them.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

chashint said:


> I do not own those speakers but I am curious what information you are seeking. If they are sounding good to you settle into your favorite chair and enjoy them.


I receive the speakers today. I am just looking to see what others who may have heard them, or owned them could tell me how they've preformed. Just curious really..


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jamesfrazier said:


> I receive the speakers today. I am just looking to see what others who may have heard them, or owned them could tell me how they've preformed. Just curious really..


You seem to have made a good decision - you got a new pair for 
over 50% off the regular price.

Still sold regular price here
http://soundapproach.com/boston-acoustics-rs-260-bookshelf-speaker-single.html

Here is a good report here
http://www.amazon.com/review/R2EGJW...detail-glance&nodeID=172282&store=electronics

Now if they are 65% as good as my Boston VS260 - then you have a
real good sounding speaker.
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/US/P...)&IsRef=1&Pid=VS260Bookshelf(BostonAcoustics)

Now let the music play


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> You seem to have made a good decision - you got a new pair for over 50% off the regular price. Still sold regular price here http://soundapproach.com/boston-acoustics-rs-260-bookshelf-speaker-single.html Here is a good report here http://www.amazon.com/review/R2EGJW3S07NJMM/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002R0DWJ2&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=172282&store=electronics Now if they are 65% as good as my Boston VS260 - then you have a real good sounding speaker. http://www.bostonacoustics.com/US/Product/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatId=RefurbishedProducts%28BostonAcoustics_US%29&IsRef=1&Pid=VS260Bookshelf%28BostonAcoustics%29 Now let the music play


Absolutely love the sound. Very clean, smooth, decent bass, and I love the dimple tweeter. Great dispersion, and extremely smooth. No ear fatigue at all even at reference. They seem to like volume, the louder I play them the bigger my smile.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jamesfrazier said:


> Absolutely love the sound. Very clean, smooth, decent bass, and I love the dimple tweeter. Great dispersion, and extremely smooth. No ear fatigue at all even at reference. They seem to like volume, the louder I play them the bigger my smile.


I am glad that you enjoy and like them - Boston does good work.

Continue to enjoy the adventure!


----------

